# my project today..



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

Fun stuff.. gotta love carpenters! Walked into this job just knowing I needed four stick of 8' bullnose bead and 1 stick of bullnose arch bead.. This is my project...lol










a close up!










The arch bead!!! sigh... Here, You can see how far away the flange of the bead is from the wall..Thats the position the bead needs to be in... hahaha,, fml










The gaps on the side...


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

continued











and then coated her all up...





























This was all done with concrete fill and fibatape.... still needs a coat or two of topping..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup: you da man!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

What problem ! ? Good job !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

O....M....G!
Good job bro!
That was ridiculous! But you pulled it off!
Beautifully I might add :thumbsup:.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

where was that job forced? it looked like an old kerrisdale house. way to get the job done regardless of the circumstances.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good stuff that ConFill, amazing what it can fix.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done sir :thumbsup:
I think I would have said - :shutup: Give me a ring when it's ready and I'll come back.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the extra work you put into this passageway sure shows in the end product,nice job.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

But wont that just crack all to hell?? What am i missing here?? Whats this miracle stuff confill about??


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i cant really describe confill adequately if you have never used it. i think as long as he loaded the **** out of it(wich he would have had to) it will bridge the gap fine. i would have added a ton of wood glue to my first mix. and then as long as there was lots of tape over all the joints and i mean LOTS of tape it will probably be bomber. its an old house fron the looks of it and long since settled. won't be a problem unless some kid rides a bike into it or someone slams furniture into it which would ruin anything.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Cazna - we use a fair bit of it in these parts. It is great stuff and can usually correct a bad boarding job. 

We use it a lot on filling the tub and shower surrounds as well. The stuff has some reinforcing fibres in it, and I googled it one time and found it was 45% Plaster of Paris. So the stuff sets fast and sets hard. 

It seems to have worked well for that job that forced showed us.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

Thx guys... yes, Confill is awesome stuff... I Have been using it for as long as I can remember.
Carpentaper.... good eye! Blanca and 3rd... and yes... I double and tripled up the fiba tape on all of that crap just in case... although I have heard of tapers not using tape when using confill, they say because of the reinforcing fibers in it you dont have too. But im not trusting them... and I allways tape it, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup: you da man!!


nah nah nah Moore you da man:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

close. point grey to be exact. i knew it wasn't an east side old home because of all the nice greenery outside.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> close. point grey to be exact. i knew it wasn't an east side old home because of all the nice greenery outside.


 
ahh yes... where does kerrisdale end and Point Grey start?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

between king edward and thirtythird would be the grey area in my opinion


----------

